# IN or OUT ???



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi to all overseas home owners, what's your views with the above and why ??


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

samrvy said:


> Hi to all overseas home owners, what's your views with the above and why ??


Get the hell out,if this new trade deal goes ahead which the Americans want EU to sign then God help Europeans,and once they sign and perhaps decide..oh dont like that bit now then a clause allows the Americans to push for billions in compensation every time a bit is not liked later.Every country needs to be in control of its own currency,its own laws and policies on just about everything,especially major policies such as immigration.The UK will cease to function properly if not already under the enormous burden of such a rapid influx of non British Europeans,resources were heavily stretched before I left fifteen years ago,GPs were closing their doors to British people then,so now?The American trade deal means they will bring their companies in to privatize British health care,American companies will flood all of Europe,their economy has been strangled and so they now intend to strangle and rob Europeans,EU laws such as chemical,pesticides etc..etc..environmental protections will go out the window,they will poison us as half of the American people are being poisoned by water companies,mining industries,large numerous corporate mafia to name but a few, etc.and their own governments of course.I dont believe Expats should worry about being thrown out,Greece,Spain,France will never part with their expats,they will be given Residents Permits especially those owning property.Expats bring in money,their pensions etc.they spend,they pay taxes.
I say dont listen to the propaganda,the brain washing hype,let the British people have their country back and their rights.


----------



## flatfoot (Jul 8, 2016)

Well as we all know now the vote was "won" by LEAVE.

However, it ain't going to happen because the "vote" (if "voting" really made a difference it would NOT be allowed . . .) was only advisory and does not automatically trigger Article 50 of the Lisbon Treaty. So the folks who claim the right to print "money" over (and above the rest of us) at the ECB are being rallyed by their elitist bosses to make Brexit all just go away . . .

The good news is the Euro is already a FAILED fiat and the Brexit "vote" (actually one could even point to last year's Oxi "vote"), though maybe not taking UK out of the E(f*)U for the moment, will set the stage for the eventual collapse of the Euro Screw ... errr ... Project.

* - "f" = "financial"


----------

